# Feu mon MacMini?



## renavd (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
Peut-être mon MacMini G4 1,33 Mhz est-il en train de me lâcher?
Je l'ai boosté au maximum de mémoire vive (1Mo :mouais. Je lui ai passé l'aspirateur. Je lui mis un disque dur tout neuf. J'ai fait les reset de pram-nvram. L'ai passé sous l'oeil pervers d'Onyx. Lui ai changé la pâte thermique du processeur. Je lui ai même percé des trous d'aération dans le plafond!
Rien à faire : il continue de souffler comme un beau diable, surtout lorsque ses capacités graphiques sont sollicitées (ouverture de plusieurs onglets dans TenFourFox, par ex., mais aussi un simple économiseur comme Word of the day); il ne se bloque en général pas complètement, mais il peut être très très sérieusement ralenti.
Bref, si vous avez une ultime idée avant que je le déclare forfait, elle est bienvenue!
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2013)

Tout un Mo ? :affraid:

Quand je pense que mon PowerBook Duo 230, avec ses 12 Mo je trouve que ça fait léger pour son système 7.1, alors un seul Mo pour Leopard &#8230; :rateau:

Bon, trêve de billevesées, un G4 à 1,33 Ghz, il n'y a pas de miracle, c'est normal qu'il rame avec ce que tu décris, et vu la conception de cette machine, je pense que les trous dans le plafond ne sont pas forcément une bonne idée, il est censé aspirer l'air frais par le bas, et rejeter l'air chaud par l'arrière, tes trous en plus risquent de perturber les flux d'air. Un G4, avec ce que tu fais, c'est sollicité "à mort", donc, c'est normal que ça chauffe, si tu veux te faire une idée, lance le moniteur d'activité, affiche la palette flottante du processeur et ferme la fenêtre principale, tu verras que contrairement à ce que tu penses, il es certainement passablement sollicité.

J'ai moi même ici pas mal de vieilles machines sous Leopard (un PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz sous la version "server" et un iMac G4 1Ghz) et sous Tiger (un PB G4 1,33 Ghz, un autre à 550 Mhz et même un PB G3 à 500 Mhz), et si on excepte le PowerMac (c'est un bi-pro, ses performances sont du niveau d'un G5 "mono" à 2,1 Ghz), ils sont tous à la peine si je leur fais faire ce que tu décris.

Donc, sans le mettre au rencard (il peut encore rendre de petits services, comme "petit serveur", par exemple), il va sans doute falloir envisager de le remplacer comme "machine principale" par quelque chose de plus récent (un Mac Mini "Intel", par exemple, j'en ai vu pas mal d'occase à tous les prix, dans iOccasion (nouveau nom des PA)).


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le même en 1.25GHz pour ma cadette.
Avec une seule fenêtre ouverte, ça passe, même avec un peu de Flash.
En revanche, plusieurs fenêtre ouverte c'est exactement ce que tu décrits.
Deux solution : 1 seule fenêtre ou un achat à pas cher (à titre indicatif, j'ai acheté un CD@1,66GHz qui ne chauffe pas dans ces conditions à 100)


----------



## renavd (3 Novembre 2014)

J'ai acheté un nouveau macmini. Problème résolu... sinon que je n'ai plus de lecteur DVD


----------



## Boboss29 (4 Novembre 2014)

Tu peux brancher n'importe quel graveur DVD externe sur ton nouveau mac mini. J'ai un graveur samsung que j'ai du brancher 5 fois en 3 ans, et ça tourne nickel. Je l'avais payé 18 euros...


----------



## renavd (4 Novembre 2014)

En fait, j'ai un vieux graveur interne de PC. Je l'ai branché via une connexion "USB to IDE" et ça fonctionne. 
C'est vrai qu'on n'en a plus souvent besoin...


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Décembre 2014)

Plutôt que de le laisser mourir, pourquoi ne pas tenter d'y installer un système plus léger ?
Avec mon imac G3@333 et seulement 256mo, je m'étais bien amusé sous Debian+LXDE.
Morphos peut aussi redonner un second souffle à ton mini. Bon, ok, il est payant, mais il le vaut bien.

Tiki


----------

